# Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy System



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy this product? I don't trust salons anymore and I no longer know a stylist can someone lead me down the right path. I have been wanting to try this for some time now.  Do anyone know if this has chemicals in it?


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump....I know somebody has to know come on ladies


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 9, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Have you tried ebay?



Yes, they only offer regular shampoos and conditioners I WANT THISSS PRODUCTT LOL


----------



## Amcd (Jun 19, 2012)

BeautyGoesDutch I just saw it for sale online at Payne's Beauty Supply. Give a review please if you use it.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 21, 2012)

Amcd said:
			
		

> BeautyGoesDutch I just saw it for sale online at Payne's Beauty Supply. Give a review please if you use it.



I just saw it there too, 8 oz bottle for $167.00. What exactly is it supposed to do for that much money, geez?
Anyway, here's a review from the DE website:
" My stylist applied the product about 6 weeks ago. I guess I was expecting a miracle. I am 9 months into transitioning and I wanted to try this because Design Essensials was my product of choice when I had a relaxer. Upon application, the product was ok until heat was applied to my hair. The strong fumes were practically making me gag. It wore off after a few minutes and it was ok. The results were beautiful! My hair was long with body and bounce. I was sooooo pleased. I am now 6 weeks into this product and I think the honeymoon is over. I guess I assumed since the product promises to last up to 12 weeks, I thought I would get at least 8 weeks. Considering the price that my stylist charges, I'm not sure if this will be worth it for me if it only last for 6 weeks. It's a great concept and I believe it's a great product. I would likely try it again maybe after it has been on the market for a while and Design has worked all of the kinks out - no pun intended. All in all, the product does what it claims. You will have straight, frizz free hair for a number of weeks depending on your hair type."


----------



## CurleeDST (Jun 21, 2012)

Is this like a brazilian treatment?


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 21, 2012)

^^It sounds like something of the sort to me.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 21, 2012)

See the alternative to BKT posts


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 21, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> I just saw it there too, 8 oz bottle for $167.00. What exactly is it supposed to do for that much money, geez?
> Anyway, here's a review from the DE website:
> " My stylist applied the product about 6 weeks ago. I guess I was expecting a miracle. I am 9 months into transitioning and I wanted to try this because Design Essensials was my product of choice when I had a relaxer. Upon application, the product was ok until heat was applied to my hair. The strong fumes were practically making me gag. It wore off after a few minutes and it was ok. The results were beautiful! My hair was long with body and bounce. I was sooooo pleased. I am now 6 weeks into this product and I think the honeymoon is over. I guess I assumed since the product promises to last up to 12 weeks, I thought I would get at least 8 weeks. Considering the price that my stylist charges, I'm not sure if this will be worth it for me if it only last for 6 weeks. It's a great concept and I believe it's a great product. I would likely try it again maybe after it has been on the market for a while and Design has worked all of the kinks out - no pun intended. All in all, the product does what it claims. You will have straight, frizz free hair for a number of weeks depending on your hair type."



  That's what I said " Is this pure gold" lol I just can't pay 167


----------



## Harina (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump for responses. BKT was not that bad too me. It was just a lot of hassle.  But I'd be interested in undergoing a similar process again. I didn't get straight hair just more defined curls.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 2, 2013)

Not a bkt. It's a cysteine treatment. You can read about it in the bkt alternative thread for people who DON"T want to have a bkt.  It adds amino acids to your hair which is good because it's both moisturizing and strengthening. The weight of the aminos weighs your hair down hence keeping it straighter and frizz free until they wear off. I have been watching this for about a year and will dive in this summer for a frizz free summer. I know a lot about it through research and watching others who did the treatment. Also they recommend less heat than bkts at 375 to seal in the product...and only 2 or 3 passes (versus 450 and 7-10 for bkts)....so I'm like sweet. I don't want to heat damage my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 5, 2013)

bumping. interested here


----------



## bmwx5diva (Jun 21, 2013)

Bumping I am really interested in this...


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I just saw it there too, 8 oz bottle for $167.00. What exactly is it supposed to do for that much money, geez?
> Anyway, here's a review from the DE website:
> " My stylist applied the product about 6 weeks ago. I guess I was expecting a miracle. I am 9 months into transitioning and I wanted to try this because Design Essensials was my product of choice when I had a relaxer. Upon application, the product was ok until heat was applied to my hair. The strong fumes were practically making me gag. It wore off after a few minutes and it was ok. The results were beautiful! My hair was long with body and bounce. I was sooooo pleased. I am now 6 weeks into this product and I think the honeymoon is over. I guess I assumed since the product promises to last up to 12 weeks, I thought I would get at least 8 weeks. Considering the price that my stylist charges, I'm not sure if this will be worth it for me if it only last for 6 weeks. It's a great concept and I believe it's a great product. I would likely try it again maybe after it has been on the market for a while and Design has worked all of the kinks out - no pun intended. All in all, the product does what it claims. You will have straight, frizz free hair for a number of weeks depending on your hair type."



I have the treatment and I absolutely LOVE it and would NOT be without it. 
I'm one of those that can't wear relaxers and I don't like wearing natural styles 100% of the time. 

My stylist charges too much, in my opinion, but overall I'm very pleased with the treatment. 

In comparison to what the reviewer above stated, I never smell any fumes and the treatment wears off (on my hair) about every 8 to 9 weeks. I really does an awesome job at eliminating my frizz. I allowed the treatment to completely wear off and experienced no damage. No, it doesn't have harsh chems that I know. It contains amino acids which have done wonders for strengthening my fine strands. Again, I LOVE the treatment, but keep in mind that I can't wear a relaxer. Even if I could wear a relaxer, I might switch over to DE because it's a healthier option. My stylist does one pass with low heat and my hair still turns out great. 

My hair swings, shines and looks like a brand new relaxer. It's a WIN! I haven't been able to wet set my hair with this treatment. That's the only bummer and the price it costs to get it done. My hair doesn't break as easily as it did before. This treatment adds great strength. No burning, no fumes. It wears off and doesn't have to grow out. 

No, I don't get paid to make such comments and no, I don't have any pics. Sorry. This is my honest review.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 21, 2013)

yodie, how much does your stylist charge for the treatment?  Trying to see how cost effective it would be buy the product vs. going to the salon.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 21, 2013)

I ordered this from Luxe Beauty supply and I FINALLY received my product today. I plan on doing a test spot soon. Here are the ingredients to the Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse and the Design Essentials Silkening Spray:

Mousse: 

Deionized water, polyquaternium-55, cocomidapropyl tremethyl ammonium, chloride and peg-8 dimethicone succinate, decyl glucoside, cetrimonium chloride, diazolidinyl urea, methylparaben, propylparaben, peg-75, lanolin, hydrolyzed wheat protein, panthenol, polysorbate 20, perfume/fragrance, dimethicone copolyol, citric acid. 

Spray: 

Water, cystin Bis-pg-propyl silanetriaol, polyquaternium 11, hydrolyzed vegetable protein pg-proyl silanetriol, silanetriol and panthenol, hydrolyzed silk, hydrolyzed wheat protein and hydrolyzed wheat starch, dimethicone copolyol, cetyl treithylmonium olivate dimethicone peg-8 succinate, fragrance, methcholroisothiazolinone and methyllisthiazolinone.


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> yodie, how much does your stylist charge for the treatment?  Trying to see how cost effective it would be buy the product vs. going to the salon.



She charges $170


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ladies I did the treatment myself today. I wrote about it here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=690703


----------



## chanjune80 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the treatment.  I used it to transition my hair out of a relaxer.  I just got the treatment for the 3rd time last week. I also cut off the remainder of my relaxed ends.  Below are pics of my hair 3 days after I got it done.  I am not sure about the fumes, I have never had that issue.  I wouldn't get it done if there were fumes.  Like yodie said there are no harsh chemicals. I get the treatment done to help me with my detangling.  For me the treatment lasts longer than 12 weeks, but it  does wear off little by little over time.  I LOVE the treatment and definitely recommend it.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 22, 2013)

chanjune80 said:


> I have the treatment.  I used it to transition my hair out of a relaxer.  I just got the treatment for the 3rd time last week. I also cut off the remainder of my relaxed ends.  Below are pics of my hair 3 days after I got it done.  I am not sure about the fumes, I have never had that issue.  I wouldn't get it done if there were fumes.  Like yodie said there are no harsh chemicals. I get the treatment done to help me with my detangling.  For me the treatment lasts longer than 12 weeks, but it  does wear off little by little over time.  I LOVE the treatment and definitely recommend it.



Beautiful!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 22, 2013)

My question is can I use either of the mouse as a means of stretching my relaxer or once I apply the mouse I can no longer use a relaxer prior to the treatment wearing off completely without causing breakage


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 22, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> My question is can I use either of the mouse as a means of stretching my relaxer or once I apply the mouse I can no longer use a relaxer prior to the treatment wearing off completely without causing breakage



You may be able to use the DE Silkening spray for that purpose. 
I know the bottle that I have says for natural or relaxed hair.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7jIv8-fL6A


----------



## Shelew (Jun 22, 2013)

I started going to the salon and getting silkening spray.  I loved that. I did this for three weeks. I am relaxed.  But this past week I had the transitioning mousse done because I am going to try to transition.  I LOVE it. My hair has never felt better and I have gotten the breakage under control.  It is growing in much better without the breakage, it's shiny, swingy.  I had been trying to bun however I was unsuccessful with that regimen and heard about this through YouTube.  Design essential has detailed videos. Boy I sound like I work for them but nope.  It just really worked well on my hair.  I will update if anything goes bad with the transitioning mouse but so far it's great!!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 22, 2013)

Shelew said:


> I started going to the salon and getting silkening spray.  I loved that. I did this for three weeks. I am relaxed.  But this past week I had the transitioning mousse done because I am going to try to transition.  I LOVE it. My hair has never felt better and I have gotten the breakage under control.  It is growing in much better without the breakage, it's shiny, swingy.  I had been trying to bun however I was unsuccessful with that regimen and heard about this through YouTube.  Design essential has detailed videos. Boy I sound like I work for them but nope.  It just really worked well on my hair.  I will update if anything goes bad with the transitioning mouse but so far it's great!!



How many wks post are you?


----------



## LisaMar (Jun 22, 2013)

I just purchased this online a few minutes ago.  I can't wait.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jun 22, 2013)

chanjune80 your hurr looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok... So I just spent the last hour researching this system!  Thanks a lot ladies  I'm interested in the silkening spray since I am relaxed and plan to stay relaxed; however, if its not chemical based, why can't those seeking a frizz-free relaxed head of hair also use the mousse?  I really want to use that mousse.  Miami humidity ain't no joke!


----------



## Shelew (Jun 23, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> How many wks post are you?



I am only 12 weeks. It was about time for touch up and I got the mousse instead to see how it would work out. So I shall see how it works further on in the months without relaxer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 23, 2013)

OMW to Ulta... Thanks a lot ladies.  SMH.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 23, 2013)

Shelew said:


> I am only 12 weeks. It was about time for touch up and I got the mousse instead to see how it would work out. So I shall see how it works further on in the months without relaxer.



Are you considering transitioning?  I would take heed to the warnings about not relaxing your hair when using the mousse.  I desperately want the mousse for the frizz control benefits (like a BKT), but I am afraid that there will be adverse affects although they say its chemical-free since I don't plan to stop relaxing.  What are your thoughts Shelew?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 23, 2013)

BeautyGoesDutch said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy this product? I don't trust salons anymore and I no longer know a stylist can someone lead me down the right path. I have been wanting to try this for some time now.  Do anyone know if this has chemicals in it?



Ulta has it.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ok... So I just spent the last hour researching this system!  Thanks a lot ladies  I'm interested in the silkening spray since I am relaxed and plan to stay relaxed; however, if its not chemical based, why can't those seeking a frizz-free relaxed head of hair also use the moose?  I really want to use that moose.  Miami humidity ain't no joke!


DominicanBrazilian82, I watched the design essentials instructional videos where they explained the differences in the three treatment products. What I heard was none of the three have chemicals in them. That they all have amino acid bases but no keratin, formaldehyde etc.  All three pretty much have the same ingredients but different strengths. The transitioning mousse is suppose to be the strongest and targeted to relaxed and chemically treated hair. The elongation mousse is mid strength and targeted to naturals who prefer to wear their hair curly most of the time (straighten occasionally). The silkening spray is the least strength and is considered a maintenance product so best for those who wear their hair straight all the time whether relaxed or heat straightened naturals. It strengthens and shines and has some humidity protection but not as much as the other two which have more amino acids. I also understand you can use the mousses on relaxed hair but they recommend if you are doing any chemical service to do it one week prior or two weeks after. They said its not due to chemicals but because the treatment closes the cuticles tight so it's hard to get color and relaxers to penetrate the cuticle and basically they won't take. If you check their FAQ video on YouTube (5 of 6 part series) it goes through a much better explanation.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 23, 2013)

hair4today said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I watched the design essentials instructional videos where they explained the differences in the three treatment products. What I heard was none of the three have chemicals in them. That they all have amino acids bases but no keratin, formaldehyde etc.  All three pretty much have the same ingredients but different strengths. The transitioning mousse is suppose to be the strongest and targeted to relaxed and chemically treated hair. The elongation mousse is mid strength and targeted to naturals who prefer to wear their hair curly most of the time (straighten occasionally). The silkening spray is the least strength and is considered a maintenance product so best for those who wear their hair straight all the time whether relaxed or heat straightened naturals. It strengthens and shines and has some humidity protection but not as much as the other two which have more amino acids. I also understand you can use the mousses on relaxed hair but they recommend if you are doing any chemical service to do it one week prior or two weeks after. They said its not due to chemicals but because the reatment closes the cuticles tight so it's hard to get color and relaxers to penetrate the cuticle and basically they won't take. If you check their FAQ video on YouTube (5 of 6 part series) it goes through a much better explanation.



Thank you. I've used the silkening spray and it did basically nothing for the frizz I experience when it rains. I think I will try the elongation mousse since its the middle and I plan to keep relaxing


----------



## Shelew (Jun 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Are you considering transitioning?  I would take heed to the warnings about not relaxing your hair when using the mousse.  I desperately want the mousse for the frizz control benefits (like a BKT), but I am afraid that there will be adverse affects although they say its chemical-free since I don't plan to stop relaxing.  What are your thoughts Shelew?



Yes I am going to transition. I tried to transition last year but ended up relaxing after 10 months. So I will see how this works. My problem when transitioning was the single strand knots were all over in shower when washing. I want to be a straight natural so this may be for me. I think the mousse keeps the relaxer from taking so may defeat the purpose if you use it and relax. The silkening spray I thought was nice too. The products for me give my hair weight which I love. I always thought in order to get weight it had to be longer... who knew


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 23, 2013)

hair4today said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I watched the design essentials instructional videos where they explained the differences in the three treatment products. What I heard was none of the three have chemicals in them. That they all have amino acid bases but no keratin, formaldehyde etc.  All three pretty much have the same ingredients but different strengths. The transitioning mousse is suppose to be the strongest and targeted to relaxed and chemically treated hair. The elongation mousse is mid strength and targeted to naturals who prefer to wear their hair curly most of the time (straighten occasionally). The silkening spray is the least strength and is considered a maintenance product so best for those who wear their hair straight all the time whether relaxed or heat straightened naturals. It strengthens and shines and has some humidity protection but not as much as the other two which have more amino acids. I also understand you can use the mousses on relaxed hair but they recommend if you are doing any chemical service to do it one week prior or two weeks after. They said its not due to chemicals but because the treatment closes the cuticles tight so it's hard to get color and relaxers to penetrate the cuticle and basically they won't take. If you check their FAQ video on YouTube (5 of 6 part series) it goes through a much better explanation.



I didn't watch those training videos, but when I read through their site, and also YouTube, it speaks about color treatment one week before, or two weeks after; but not a relaxer.   Also, in their FAQ it says transitioning or natural for the mousse, relaxed for the spray.  I was all up and through their site and YouTube today.  But I will definitely watch the videos you're talking about.  Thanks hair4today


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 24, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Thank you. I've used the silkening spray and it did basically nothing for the frizz I experience when it rains. I think I will try the elongation mousse since its the middle and I plan to keep relaxing



How about the frizz from humidity or moisture in the air that's not rain? disgtgyal


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 24, 2013)

hair4today said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I watched the design essentials instructional videos where they explained the differences in the three treatment products. What I heard was none of the three have chemicals in them. That they all have amino acid bases but no keratin, formaldehyde etc.  All three pretty much have the same ingredients but different strengths. The transitioning mousse is suppose to be the strongest and targeted to relaxed and chemically treated hair. The elongation mousse is mid strength and targeted to naturals who prefer to wear their hair curly most of the time (straighten occasionally). The silkening spray is the least strength and is considered a maintenance product so best for those who wear their hair straight all the time whether relaxed or heat straightened naturals. It strengthens and shines and has some humidity protection but not as much as the other two which have more amino acids. I also understand you can use the mousses on relaxed hair but they recommend if you are doing any chemical service to do it one week prior or two weeks after. They said its not due to chemicals but because the treatment closes the cuticles tight so it's hard to get color and relaxers to penetrate the cuticle and basically they won't take. If you check their FAQ video on YouTube (5 of 6 part series) it goes through a much better explanation.



In Video 4 @ 6:48, the question is posed regarding relaxing.  The Curator says to wait the life of the treatment prior to getting the relaxer (12 weeks).  This is great news!  4:49am and I'm up watching D.E. vids!  If this isn't obsession, I don't know what is.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> How about the frizz from humidity or moisture in the air that's not rain? disgtgyal



Usually my hair only frizz while it's raining or just after the rain or when my hair is super dry in general.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had it done too ladies. All details on my blog. I'm about 4 weeks in and still loving it.. although the shampoo im hating


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 24, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I've had it done too ladies. All details on my blog. I'm about 4 weeks in and still loving it.. although the shampoo im hating



MixedGirl why?  I asked them if it was ABSOLUTELY necessary to use their shampoo.  They said yea (stupid question)... What don't you like about it?  I'm sure I'd hate to clarify each time I wash.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> In Video 4 @ 6:48, the question is posed regarding relaxing.  The Curator says to wait the life of the treatment prior to getting the relaxer (12 weeks).  This is great news!  4:49am and I'm up watching D.E. vids!  If this isn't obsession, I don't know what is.




That's some dedication. As for using relaxers with the treatment at 12 weeks, what I got from that response was that it was counter productive to relax while the treatment was still in your hair so why not enjoy of the benefits (shiny, frizz free hair, etc) of the this fairly expensive treatment and then relax. From the videos, my takeaway was that this line was developed specifically for transitioners and naturals to deal with humidity and frizz control issues  (and a 37% decline in relaxer sales for their industry ) but could be used by relaxer users for the same purpose without any adverse effects.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> MixedGirl why?  I asked them if it was ABSOLUTELY necessary to use their shampoo.  They said yea (stupid question)... What don't you like about it?  I'm sure I'd hate to clarify each time I wash.


it doesn't clarify does it? I just thought it was sulphate free. Could explain it though..

It completely dries out my scalp. SOOOO bad. My scalp is never dry but now as soon as im out the shower its itchy and dry again.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 28, 2013)

Any updates on where to buy this? I really want to try it.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2013)

Since there are three strengths of the treatment, can someone who is knowledgeable about the product suggest which one I should get. 

I want to be able to wear my hair straight 95% 
I would like the treatment to last 3-4 months
Can I deep condition/protein treat my hair biweekly after the treatment?
Where can i puchase the suggested product without paying an arm and a leg?


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2013)

PureSilver,

There are two versions of the DE product.
The elongation mousse - for women who want to wear their hair in natural styles.
The transitioning foam - for women who want to wear their hair straight. 

1. My treatment usually lasts about 10 wks. You might experience different results.
2. I was told by DE reps that you should not use protein with this. Maybe someone else can chime in with results. I find that the treatment wears off when I start messing with protein. The amino acids in the treatment act as protein for my hair. 

3. You might have to pay an arm and a leg. Most of us did. Just depends on how much you want to spend. I purchased mine on ebay. Dove56 mentioned an online beauty supply that sells it. I got it for less on ebay. Right now these are the only two places that I know about.

MixedGirl, I use Cream of Nature Sulphate free shampoo and haven't had a problem.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 29, 2013)

I Wonder why DE site does not offer the strengthening treatments for sale on their website. Not everyone who is  interested in using the product lives in the united states and can search for a salon that provides the service. They should know too that most naturals are DIYers and would love the convenience of the product being made available to purchase for home use; furthermore we are the ones (DIYers) trying and reviewing these products both old and new, so why not provide us with greater convenience and availability?

I should email them.


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2013)

PureSilver, because the treatment is for professional use only. They have a right to market their product that way. I don't waste time on that. 

I look at it like this - If I want it bad enough, I'll do what it takes to get it even if it means paying more than I'd like to, saving up, working some overtime. etc. So, while they DE is busy talking about ...find a stylist... I'll be busy checking out on Ebay. 
This may not work for some, but it works for me.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 29, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I just saw it there too, 8 oz bottle for $167.00. What exactly is it supposed to do for that much money, geez?
> Anyway, here's a review from the DE website:
> " My stylist applied the product about 6 weeks ago. I guess I was expecting a miracle. I am 9 months into transitioning and I wanted to try this because Design Essensials was my product of choice when I had a relaxer. Upon application, the product was ok until heat was applied to my hair. *The strong fumes were practically making me gag. It wore off after a few minutes and it was ok.* The results were beautiful! My hair was long with body and bounce. I was sooooo pleased. I am now 6 weeks into this product and I think the honeymoon is over. I guess I assumed since the product promises to last up to 12 weeks, I thought I would get at least 8 weeks. Considering the price that my stylist charges, I'm not sure if this will be worth it for me if it only last for 6 weeks. It's a great concept and I believe it's a great product. I would likely try it again maybe after it has been on the market for a while and Design has worked all of the kinks out - no pun intended. All in all, the product does what it claims. You will have straight, frizz free hair for a number of weeks depending on your hair type."


 
This part of the review has me giving the side eye. 

I recently applied it with my bare hands. The smell is fragrant and very slight (to me)...but definitely NOT a chemical smell. There were no strong fumes at all. I have no idea what that stylist did for there to be strong fumes. 

ETA: Also, although a bottle costs $167, the bottle has 8 oz. Only 2 oz should be used per application. Each treatment ideally should last up to 12 weeks. $167 at 4 times a year is $41.75 per treatment for a DIYer. I would not get this applied at a salon. It's way too easy to apply to pay someone upwards of $150 for each application. I'm not knocking the ladies who do because everyone has their reasoning. I just personally would not.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 29, 2013)

Question ladies who use DE...

How are you all clarifying? I feel like I need to clarify but I don't want to strip the treatment from my hair. I haven't used any heavy cones (non-water soluble cones) or anything, so I probably don't absolutely need to but I'm still wondering.


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2013)

I brought my bottle on Ebay for $145. 
LivingDoll, I've been thinking about a clarifying shampoo as well. I'm thinking that I might clarify right before I re-apply the treatment.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 29, 2013)

yodie, its not so much the price that bothers me. I've already asked my SO to purchase  I'm more concerned about the availability instead of trying to find which a salon that offers the service. I ain't paying nobody so much to do my hair, I have hands not fins.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 29, 2013)

yodie said:


> I brought my bottle on Ebay for $145.
> LivingDoll, I've been thinking about a clarifying shampoo as well. I'm thinking that I might clarify right before I re-apply the treatment.



yodie...that's a good idea. I'll probably just stick it out and clarify before my next application too. Thanks.


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> yodie, its not so much the price that bothers me. I've already asked my SO to purchase  I'm more concerned about the availability instead of trying to find which a salon that offers the service. I ain't paying nobody so much to do my hair, I have hands not fins.



PureSilver, can you buy off Ebay? I would go back to the salon and get the treatment if I couldn't afford to buy it anymore. Speaking of which, I better buy two bottles to have on hand.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 29, 2013)

yodie i haven't tried personally but my SO does business on ebay not that i have options to choose from in terms of where i purchase.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 29, 2013)

yodie said:


> PureSilver,
> 
> There are two versions of the DE product.
> The elongation mousse - for women who want to wear their hair in natural styles.
> ...



Yodie, it's exactly 10 weeks for me tomorrow and I def need another treatment. I am doing one tomorrow then getting a trim on Sat.

I think the sulfate shampoo I used a few times broke the treatment down. It could've been protein too because I did use K-Pak! I'm glad I know now to bypass protein.


----------



## Shelew (Aug 29, 2013)

It has been 10 weeks since last treatment and 21 weeks since last relaxer. Today I went in to get DE transition mousse.  However that is not what I received!! I saw bottles with pravana but did not think anything of it because I did not know what it was until left and looked it up.  I thought it was strange that she was putting treatment on with a applicator brush. Hair was really hard at blow dry stage. Then she cut to much off from hair!  How did I find our that I had pravana perfection smoothing treatment. I text her when I looked up what was in those bottles and she said it was pravana which is better for my texture. I just did not respond was so upset! Not only did she hack my hair off but she put in a different brand and felt no need to tell me she was switching it up. Sorry for my long rant! So I will report back on how this holds up.  It was ok when I left but I was focused in the chopped off hair sigh...


----------



## Shelew (Aug 29, 2013)

yodie said:


> I brought my bottle on Ebay for $145.
> LivingDoll, I've been thinking about a clarifying shampoo as well. I'm thinking that I might clarify right before I re-apply the treatment.



I guess I am back to doing own hair after my bad hair day at the salon.  I will have to look into this eBay


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 29, 2013)

Shelew does the pravana  have formaldehyde in it?  Or, is it another silk peptide treatment?  I'm sorry this happened to you!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ladies, 

Be careful clarifying before doing the treatment because I did that tonight with Suave Clarifying shampoo instead of the DE Sulfate Shampoo I used last time (directions say to use this shampoo) and  the blow dry and flat iron process was a hot crispy mess!!!

I have experienced that once before when I used too much product doing a QOD Organiq treatment. I used the recommended amount with this process but the only thing I changed was the shampoo. Big mistake lol. 

Anyhoo, the treatment turned out just fine and my hair is looking like a bag o'money it's so blingy and shiny so I am happy again! It lookeths and feeleths like silk lol.

I used the DE Sulfate Free shampoo on the second wash, Silk Elements Argan Mask, Living Proof Prime Style Extender (Best styling product in all the Earth) and Living Proof oil/silicone free serum.  YASSSS!!!! Humidity proof woot woot!


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> Yodie, it's exactly 10 weeks for me tomorrow and I def need another treatment. I am doing one tomorrow then getting a trim on Sat.
> 
> I think the sulfate shampoo I used a few times broke the treatment down. It could've been protein too because I did use K-Pak! I'm glad I know now to bypass protein.



Did you mean to say a sulfate free shampoo or did you use a sulfate shampoo?
I noticed using protein with this treatment causes it to wear off. I used Aubrey Organics HSR and it stripped the treatment. AOHSR has milk protein in it. 

PureSilver, try Ebay. I was happy with my purchase and it was less than the online vendor mentioned up thread.

Dove56, do you blow dry? Just curious.


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2013)

Shelew said:


> It has been 10 weeks since last treatment and 21 weeks since last relaxer. Today I went in to get DE transition mousse.  However that is not what I received!! I saw bottles with pravana but did not think anything of it because I did not know what it was until left and looked it up.  I thought it was strange that she was putting treatment on with a applicator brush. Hair was really hard at blow dry stage. Then she cut to much off from hair!  How did I find our that I had pravana perfection smoothing treatment. I text her when I looked up what was in those bottles and she said it was pravana which is better for my texture. I just did not respond was so upset! Not only did she hack my hair off but she put in a different brand and felt no need to tell me she was switching it up. Sorry for my long rant! So I will report back on how this holds up.  It was ok when I left but I was focused in the chopped off hair sigh...



Whoa!! That's awful! I'm so sorry. 
This is why I want to master doing my own hair. I'm a long ways from making it salon quality, but what this chick did was terrible.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 30, 2013)

Used the transitioning mousse yesterday... Boy what lengthy hair day it was! I first applied a semi-perm rinse on dry hair, shampooed twice, applied the treatment (which was the quickest part really) and so on. I deep conditioned twice after washing out the mousse that I blow dried and flat ironed in, first using a mix of Macadamia Oil deep repair mask and Crede ER Treatment (I looked up the Macadamia oil ingredients and I didn't see any 'proteins' but I haven't gotten a chance to find the Crede ingredients) rinsed and did a steam deep condition with SD Destination Hydration, Avocado Pudding and Davines Nou Nou Pak (yes, I like to mix A LOT of DC's)

My hair was quick to blow dry and even in the blow dry stage, was swingy, shiny and smooth. Flat ironing was quick and easy, and today my hair looks great... I just wonder if I wound up washing off a chunk of the treatment with any of the DC's I used? I wish I'd known that protein conditioners had a negative effect.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 30, 2013)

yodie thanks luv I intend to try them.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 30, 2013)

yodie said:


> Did you mean to say a sulfate free shampoo or did you use a sulfate shampoo?
> I noticed using protein with this treatment causes it to wear off. I used Aubrey Organics HSR and it stripped the treatment. AOHSR has milk protein in it.
> 
> PureSilver, try Ebay. I was happy with my purchase and it was less than the online vendor mentioned up thread.
> ...



I couldn't find my DE Sulfate Free Shampoo so I used shampoo that did have sulfates which was a bad idea.

Yes, I do blowdry.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 30, 2013)

Did anyone have any adverse skin reactions? I'm soooo wanting to do this for the fall and winter....


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> I couldn't find my DE Sulfate Free Shampoo so I used shampoo that did have sulfates which was a bad idea.
> 
> Yes, I do blowdry.



Ouch. Sulfates strips the treatment as well. Lucky for you that you can do a treatment at your leisure.


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2013)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Did anyone have any adverse skin reactions? I'm soooo wanting to do this for the fall and winter....



None here. 
Try a test patch first.


----------



## DREAMIN (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone delayed the second wash for a few days?  I would like to enjoy my hair after the application and flat ironing without doing the second shampoo the same day.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 31, 2013)

Is your hair curly when washed after a treatment or does it remain straight? I'm looking into this. You girls have me thinking. :scratchch:


----------



## Shelew (Sep 5, 2013)

DREAMIN said:


> Has anyone delayed the second wash for a few days? I would like to enjoy my hair after the application and flat ironing without doing the second shampoo the same day.


 
It is too coated feeling to me after the first flat iron.  It looks ok but when you touch it you would want to wash that out.  After the second flat iron is when it is really silky and breezy lol


----------



## Shelew (Sep 5, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Is your hair curly when washed after a treatment or does it remain straight? I'm looking into this. You girls have me thinking. :scratchch:


 
Since I am transitioning I only have six months of unrelaxed hair thats about five or six inches and the rest is relaxed.  But when washed the unrelaxed hair does curl back up although the curl is looser than my regular 4a pattern.  I assume fully natural would do the same but I could be wrong


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 5, 2013)

What clarifying shampoo are people using? I can't get my hands on the DE one.


----------



## laylaaa (Sep 5, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Is your hair curly when washed after a treatment or does it remain straight? I'm looking into this. You girls have me thinking. :scratchch:




It's not a straightening treatment, it's a smoothing treatment so you will still have curly hair, just maybe a little looser (3b to 3a maybe). So the end result is smoother curls, not waves or straight hair. 


I tried the STS mousse. It was amazing on the first week and my hair has generally been more reactive to other treatments as a result over the past 8 weeks and it's also shinier I think but that's about it. I don't think it's worth £150 from a salon -- MAYBE worth it if you buy online which is what I did for the silkening spray which I looooooove. £150 vs £29.99 for the same effect except one lasts 6 weeks vs 12 weeks (but in reality, the mousse is only about 8wks even when used with the special conditioner and shampoo!). No contest.


----------



## laylaaa (Sep 5, 2013)

Also it's not humidity proof lol.... that anti-reversion fairy does not exist.


----------



## cutenss (Sep 5, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> What clarifying shampoo are people using? I can't get my hands on the DE one.



MixedGirl This seller on Ebay is the same seller that others here are using to purchase the mousse.  HTH


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Also it's not humidity proof lol.... that anti-reversion fairy does not exist.



laylaaa I'm sorry did you say not humidity proof?!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 5, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Also it's not humidity proof lol.... that anti-reversion fairy does not exist.



Really, Dove56 had humidity proof results and she's in H-Town.  Doesn't get more humid than that.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Really, Dove56 had humidity proof results and she's in H-Town.  Doesn't get more humid than that.



MileHighDiva yes it does and it's called South Beach!  I need to make sure it's humidity proof.  That's the reason I need this.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

DB82, your right!  I think you should discuss this with Dove56 she was able to beat the humidity in H-Town using this treatment.  I don't recall which thread or post#.  Girl, you know that my hair goes poof the nano second I go anywhere near Fl or TX, , so I need to know to for the next time I go on vacation.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 6, 2013)

cutenss said:


> MixedGirl This seller on Ebay is the same seller that others here are using to purchase the mousse.  HTH



It's from the US though, would cost me nearly £50 just for delivery. Thanks though!

Actually looks like I have that from my last treatment, is that the clarifying shampoo?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 6, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> It's from the US though, would cost me nearly £50 just for delivery. Thanks though!
> 
> Actually looks like I have that from my last treatment, is that the clarifying shampoo?



MixedGirl, try luimibeauty.com, the site is in France and they sell both the transitioning foam, shampoo, masq and the delivery to UK is about 17 euro!
I did a mock cart and that was quoted to me, and it. Is 3 to 5 days delivery.
Good luck

Ps or if you just want the shampo curly emporium.com (British curlies) sell designer essential.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 6, 2013)

g.lo said:


> MixedGirl, try luimibeauty.com, the site is in France and they sell both the transitioning foam, shampoo, masq and the delivery to UK is about 17 euro!
> I did a mock cart and that was quoted to me, and it. Is 3 to 5 days delivery.
> Good luck
> 
> Ps or if you just want the shampo curly emporium.com (British curlies) sell designer essential.



Thanks so much, although I'm so confused.

http://www.lumibeauty.com/en/design...mpooing-sans-sulfate-473ml-0875408006042.html

is that it?
I have that already. The first time I bought the treatment I was given that to wash my hair with. Is it also the clarifying treatment before hand?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 6, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Thanks so much, although I'm so confused.
> 
> http://www.lumibeauty.com/en/design...mpooing-sans-sulfate-473ml-0875408006042.html
> 
> ...



isuppose so, don't know as I still haven't take the plunge!


----------



## laylaaa (Sep 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Really, Dove56 had humidity proof results and she's in H-Town.  Doesn't get more humid than that.




I was in Abu Dhabi on holiday so near the coast, constantly humid and heavy air. It stood its test in London but as soon as I got off the plane and through security, my bouncy silky hair turned into its true squirrel tail self. 


Funnily enough, the cheaper treatment allowed me to go in the warm ocean and come out with shiny frizz free beach waves after going in with straight hair so DE is still a winner in my eyes. I just recommend trying the silkening spray first, then DIY transitioning mouse then the transitioning mousse at a salon in that order for those who are a little uncertain.


----------



## laylaaa (Sep 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> laylaaa I'm sorry did you say not humidity proof?!




Unfortunately! I have blunt bangs so anti-humidity is a must for me. However, its only an issue if there is no wind as it seems to act like the cool shot on my blowdryer, and keeps everything nice and dry. Only the humid days with still air were memorably terrible.


----------



## Dove56 (Sep 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> DB82, your right!  I think you should discuss this with Dove56 she was able to beat the humidity in H-Town using this treatment.  I don't recall which thread or post#.  Girl, you know that my hair goes poof the nano second I go anywhere near Fl or TX, , so I need to know to for the next time I go on vacation.



MileHighDiva

I visited H-town and Orlando with the treatment but I am here in hot/humid arse Dallas and it's still holding up! My hair, before these treatments hit the scene, would blow up like a bag of popcorn! 

Shoot, the anti-reversion fairy is *VERY* real with this treatment on my hair!


----------



## Dove56 (Sep 7, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> MileHighDiva yes it does and it's called South Beach!  I need to make sure it's humidity proof.  That's the reason I need this.



DominicanBrazilian82 

If this treatment doesn't work for you in humidity you can always go with something a little stronger.  Lord knows, I've tried them all lol.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> If this treatment doesn't work for you in humidity you can always go with something a little stronger.  Lord knows, I've tried them all lol.



Dove56 like?! Please tell me more.


----------



## Dove56 (Sep 9, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Dove56 like?! Please tell me more.




DominicanBrazilian82

I guess I should've given recommendations!  You can always go with a traditional BKT. My cousin just had the Brazilian Blowout done on her hair and it is beautiful! 

If you don't want to fool with formaldehyde you could also try QOD Kerapremium.


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I guess I should've given recommendations!  You can always go with a traditional BKT. My cousin just had the Brazilian Blowout done on her hair and it is beautiful!
> 
> If you don't want to fool with formaldehyde you could also try QOD Kerapremium.



I just want to clarify that there is a formaldehyde version and a formaldehyde free version of the kerapremium formula so be careful on what you pick if you are going form free!

I do  agree that if you want something stronger use a BKT. These alternative treatments are just a bit too weak and short lived for my tastes.(although i havent tried the DE brand) So far they have only lasted about 3-4 weeks for me while a bkt lasts 8-12 weeks. I would highly recommend doing it yourself if you want to have good results  with a bkt. The salons will fry your hair.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Sep 15, 2013)

This may be a dumb question but if one has tried the DE  transitioning mousse twice and didn't like the results the second time,  will applying the elongation mousse the next time around do any damage to the hair.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've seen that you should flat iron at 220 degrees C but my flat iron only goes up to 180. Has anyone used a lower heat with good results? I may just buy a flat iron especially for these processes.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 16, 2013)

TRINITY05 said:


> This may be a dumb question but if one has tried the DE transitioning mousse twice and didn't like the results the second time, will applying the elongation mousse the next time around do any damage to the hair.


 TRINITY05, 

No, should be fine.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Getting the treatment for a second time, although this time i'm doing it myself. I'm doing it tomorrow? Any advice?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm wondering how delicate this system is, now. I can't NOT use my staple conditioners that may have some sort of protein in them... and I don't want to NOT put a demi gloss on my hair in fear that it will strip the treatment. I applied the treatment two weeks ago and have now just said, ta hell wit it. I will do another at home treatment in the near future, but for now, I want to be able to be flexible with my hair and the many products that I have rather than worrying about this treatment being washed down the drain should I decide to chelate one weekend.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 17, 2013)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I'm wondering how delicate this system is, now. I can't NOT use my staple conditioners that may have some sort of protein in them... and I don't want to NOT put a demi gloss on my hair in fear that it will strip the treatment. I applied the treatment two weeks ago and have now just said, ta hell wit it. I will do another at home treatment in the near future, but for now, I want to be able to be flexible with my hair and the many products that I have rather than worrying about this treatment being washed down the drain should I decide to chelate one weekend.



I feel you on this one! I have been eyeing this treatment for ages, having it done means  that i will have to give away all my DC and leave in !!

Girls can you recommend a protein free DC?


----------



## PJaye (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder how everyone's hair is being blowdried - with or without a comb attachment?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Sep 17, 2013)

PJaye I did mine at home, but I used what would be the equivalent of a denman brush. I feel it gives me sleeker results.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 17, 2013)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I'm wondering how delicate this system is, now. I can't NOT use my staple conditioners that may have some sort of protein in them... and I don't want to NOT put a demi gloss on my hair in fear that it will strip the treatment. I applied the treatment two weeks ago and have now just said, ta hell wit it. I will do another at home treatment in the near future, but for now, I want to be able to be flexible with my hair and the many products that I have rather than worrying about this treatment being washed down the drain should I decide to chelate one weekend.



I had this exact problem when I first got my treatment done, it cost me £150 so i didn't want to waste my money. It essentially lead to a minor set back, I was worried about deep conditioning and even moisturising.

I'd say just keep your eye on your hair and take note of which products work and don't work with it. I'm going to do the same. 

Maybe we could even make a list of no-go products when having the system?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 17, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I had this exact problem when I first got my treatment done, it cost me £150 but essentially lead to a minor set back. I was worried about deep conditioning and even moisturising.
> 
> I'd say just keep your eye on your hair and take note of which products work and don't work with it. I'm going to do the same.
> 
> *Maybe we could even make a list of no-go products when having the system?*




great idea!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 17, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I wonder how everyone's hair is being blowdried - with or without a comb attachment?



Comb attachment for me.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 23, 2013)

any updates ladies.....i need a good sulphate free shampoo i'm thinkin of doin a home treatment this Friday with the silkening spray.


----------



## ManeStreet (Sep 24, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> any updates ladies.....i need a good sulphate free shampoo i'm thinkin of doin a home treatment this Friday with the silkening spray.



PureSilver I've been using Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo (sulfate-free) and I think it's fabulous. It's been my favorite out of all the ones I've tried.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 25, 2013)

Ladies which Dc are you using after having the treatment?


----------



## greight (Sep 27, 2013)

I reupped my subscription for this thread and this system . Hair always pulls me back to LHCF!

Seriously love protein and amino acids. I've been using silk amino acids from Lotion Crafters (or whatever the name is) and have found a difference in terms of managing my split ends. I also trust Dove56's and yodie's hair reviews (on point). Especially Dove56 (I'm still on collagen and never left!!!)... she tells no lies about good products. 

Just need to work out the details since I'm not a fan of heat and I would have to tweak my regimen since it basically incorporates protein at every step. I'm 4b fine hair. But this is too good NOT for me to pass up on.

I wonder if I could use the DE Spray and blow dry... and skip the flat iron? Don't blow dryers go up to 300F anyway?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthsisp.html

For those interested in getting the Silkening Spray strengthening system from the DE line, paynes beauty supply has it on sale for $39.95. I dont know the shipping on it but it sure is cheaper than the price i saw on ebay. I was lucky to find it in my local beauty supply store for $10 yep i said $10.

I haven't tried it yet but i will let y'all know how it turn out when i do. 

HHG


----------



## greight (Oct 2, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthsisp.html
> 
> For those interested in getting the Silkening Spray strengthening system from the DE line, paynes beauty supply has it on sale for $39.95. I dont know the shipping on it but it sure is cheaper than the price i saw on ebay. I was lucky to find it in my local beauty supply store for $10 yep i said $10.
> 
> ...



Please do, I'm purchasing the silkening spray, but I just did a protein treatment so I might have to wait a couple of weeks now


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I've managed to wash a load of mine out by using a sulphate shampoo which is very annoying! My hair keeps frizzing.


----------



## ManeStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I think I've managed to wash a load of mine out by using a sulphate shampoo which is very annoying! My hair keeps frizzing.



Was it an accident? Why did you use a sulphate shampoo?


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 5, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthsisp.html
> 
> For those interested in getting the Silkening Spray strengthening system from the DE line, paynes beauty supply has it on sale for $39.95. I dont know the shipping on it but it sure is cheaper than the price i saw on ebay. I was lucky to find it in my local beauty supply store for $10 yep i said $10.
> 
> ...



Oooh, good looking out, just bought it.

I'm 12 wks post. Anything I should know aside from, one, use a sulfate free shampoo, and, two, no protein?



FelaShrine, fyi, girl


----------



## TRINITY05 (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone used the Transition Mousse and decided after the treatment wore off, they wanted/did try the silkening spray or elongation mousse.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 11, 2013)

Are you supposed to use the Strengthening Therapy Silkening Spray and the Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse together?

For those of us that has never had this treatment done at the salons, what are the steps? There's multiple washes and flatironing sessions?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 11, 2013)

ShyIntellect

They shampoo, apply the transitioning mousse, blow dry, flat iron, re-shampoo, DC, blow dry and flat iron again. 

The silkening spray can be used in the form of a leave in (can only be used alone). 

I've considered having this done, but the maintenance is just to much. Plus this is a bit costly in terms of upkeep.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 11, 2013)

I tried the Silkening spray i find it made my hair hard to blowdry and was too sticky for my liking. I found also that each small section i flat ironed within a few seconds that section would revert, i really did not expect that and was hoping for a sleek straight do finally but......um   NO it didn't give me that.

I also clarified with Baking Soda and shampooed with KeraCare sulphate free Hydrating Shampoo......maybe i was doing something wrong but i'm not feeling the silkening spray and to do the treatment every week for three weeks is just too much for my fine strands. I  have done the second step of washing, blow drying and flat ironing again as yet, maybe i wont. 

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 11, 2013)

I should mention too that those interested in purchasing the Transitioning and the Elongation mousse can send me a PM. $135 free shipping.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Oct 14, 2013)

I noticed that most of us have tried the Transition Mousse and had wonderful results. Has anyone tried the Elongation Mousse with good/bad results


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I should mention too that those interested in purchasing the Transitioning and the Elongation mousse can send me a PM. $135 free shipping.


 
Will do.  Been looking for it and haven't been able to find it for less than $170. PureSilver  What about the Sulfate Free Shampoo?  Or is it ok to use any Sulfate Free shampoo?


----------



## Britt (Oct 21, 2013)

yodie Shelew I'm thinking of getting this done professionally. I'm currently a week shy of 8 months post relaxer. My concern is maintaining your hair at home in between treatments. Do I have to flat iron each week? I want to be able to wear my hair straight now with this transition and have the option to do a braidout if I want. I'm wondering just how straight this gets the hair? Can I get a rollerset and a blow out? Do I have to use certain products to help 'keep' the treatment in? My flat ironing skills kinda suck but I'm willing to keep practicing. Also, I'd want to wash and blow dry my hair weekly to make my hair more manageable. Will this treatment help straighten/smooth out my kinks so that my hair is easier to blow dry? Do I have to use a certain spray to help 'lock' in the keratin when I blow dry/flat iron? Do I have to wash less? Say once a week as opposed to twice a week for fear of washing out the treatment?


----------



## yodie (Oct 21, 2013)

See my response below.



Brittster said:


> yodie Shelew I'm thinking of getting this done professionally. I'm currently a week shy of 8 months post relaxer. My concern is maintaining your hair at home in between treatments. Do I have to flat iron each week? *(It depends on your lifestyle and what you want to do to your hair. All I do is pin curl my hair and it works great. I just started Zumba, so my roots are a little puffy, but that could be because I've been flat ironing my own hair and I don't bother getting it super straight)* I want to be able to wear my hair straight now with this transition and have the option to do a braidout if I want. I'm wondering just how straight this gets the hair? *(Coming from someone who could not wear relaxers, this treatment is a God send. My hair doesn't frizz or swell unless I'm doing aerobics or something like that.)* Can I get a rollerset and a blow out? *(I wasn't able to get a smooth set on large rollers, but I'm sure you could do it on rods.)* Do I have to use certain products to help 'keep' the treatment in? *(Stay away from sulfates and products with protein)*. My flat ironing skills kinda suck but I'm willing to keep practicing. Also, I'd want to wash and blow dry my hair weekly to make my hair more manageable. Will this treatment help straighten/smooth out my kinks so that my hair is easier to blow dry? *(Definitely helps to elongate your kinks. My hair is easier than it's ever been in my life!! My twist outs look much better and even last longer because they don't shrivel up.)* Do I have to use a certain spray to help 'lock' in the keratin when I blow dry/flat iron? *(No, just the treatment)*. Do I have to wash less? Say once a week as opposed to twice a week for fear of washing out the treatment? *(I think you'll be fine with either, just avoid sulfates and products with protein*).


----------



## Britt (Oct 21, 2013)

yodie said:


> See my response below.


 
Thank you!!!!!!! 
I use sulphate free poos already and I made note not to use protein products. This will make want to practice getting better flat ironing my hair.


----------



## Shelew (Oct 22, 2013)

Brittster said:


> yodie Shelew
> Do I have to flat iron each week? I wash mine each week and flat iron but I can go two weeks. It gets pretty straight and I have big sections not little like it's done at the salon.
> Can I get a rollerset and a blow out? I have not tried roller setting yet
> Do I have to use certain products to help 'keep' the treatment in? I have been using the design essentials products recommended so far.
> ...


All in all it has been a good experience. Just sticking with the same routine and my hair had been growing much better than previously. Wearing my hair straight seems to work for me


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm selling my Transitioning mousse.. only used once.  PM if interested!


----------



## yodie (Oct 22, 2013)

Like Shelew, my hair has been growing much better. I retain better as well. 
This treatment has changed the hair game for me. Taliah Waajid's Bodipher Mist has also knocked my dryness out the park. These both are hair must haves for me.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 23, 2013)

I have tried the system and i like my results but i find my hair reverts so quickly still. I may be doing something wrong. My hair surely feels stronger and it seems a little thicker too. Can't wait to do my next application.


----------



## Channy31 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I've had the treatment in late May and then again about a month ago. I actually think it has caused me a set back. My hair has actually lost an inch since May, meaning this whole summer I've had no retention. I'm going to do a longer post on it soon.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 27, 2013)

what are naturals moisturizing and deep conditioning their hair with? 

I am natural who colors my hair so I am going to go with the transitioning mouse but I haven't seen lots of posts about regular moisture.

i am thinking of doing this myself. The thought of paying $150 does not sit well with me because I can already smell the burnt hair from going to a stylist. I'd rather mess up my own hair than pay someone else to do it. I have found the poo and mousse set on ebay for about the same price as the salon plus tip


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG - interested in trying this but I use henna, not the powder but a creamy version I found at Whole Foods. I think I read somewhere that they should not be used together.  I'm looking forward to seeing the list of products to stay away from.  I need to use color but don't want to use permanent color to cover my gray.  Is this a product that I should just stay away from?


----------



## Shelew (Oct 28, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hi ladies,  I've had the treatment in late May and then again about a month ago. I actually think it has caused me a set back. My hair has actually lost an inch since May, meaning this whole summer I've had no retention. I'm going to do a longer post on it soon.


Oh no! I have not really checked mine. I know it has not gotten any shorter. I have been enjoying the texture. I will have to put my length shirt on and check it the next time it's straight. I have had curls lately.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 28, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've had the treatment in late May and then again about a month ago. I actually think it has caused me a set back. My hair has actually lost an inch since May, meaning this whole summer I've had no retention. I'm going to do a longer post on it soon.



I remember you said the stylist did too many flatiron passes on your hair and she didn't put enough treatment on the ends which probably caused them even more damage. This is why I don't let folks touch my hair anymore.  Smh. I am sorry you had a setback.


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 28, 2013)

I had 100% retention but I only did 1-2 passes at around 340°.


----------



## dannie (Nov 8, 2013)

Alright, so I took the plunge and bought the transitioning mousse as a hope of transitioning to natural. I’m about a 4a I guess, and haven’t permed since the beginning of August. I applied it according to the directions and did 2-3 passes at 370. It was a long process and overall I’m satisfied with the results. My hair strands feel thicker, smoother and have a lot more shine. I was also able to touch my scalp in the shower when rinsing it out which is something I can barely do around touch up time. 

All around I’d say my hair feels a lot healthier, but idk if I can use this in place of a relaxer. I may switch to a texturizer twice a year, and use this every 2 months. It’s a hit for me, but didn’t relax my hair pattern they way I had hoped. If I had to pay $150 a pop at the salon it wouldn’t be worth it to me, but an at home application seems to be economical. 

Pics attached. First two are before, last 2 are after. I didnt feel like flat ironing again so the after pics is my hair brushed into a pony tail w/ jbco when wet and bunned. I'll flat iron it this weekend.


----------



## yodie (Nov 8, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've had the treatment in late May and then again about a month ago. I actually think it has caused me a set back. My hair has actually lost an inch since May, meaning this whole summer I've had no retention. I'm going to do a longer post on it soon.



Sorry to hear this. How is everything working?


----------



## Britt (Nov 8, 2013)

I got this done 2 weeks ago at the salon and I like it so far. I washed my hair last Sat and my wash day was much more pleasant. My hair still kinks up but somehow the hair doesn't feel as dense and it's easier to comb through. The only thing is I can tell there is something in my hair. I can feel it.  But the stylist said that's normal.  I was able to wash w/o having to wash in 4 sections! This saved me some time and ease. Then I blow dryed and that was easy and f/u with a flat iron job. It feels good to have my hair straight and easy to manage. I wish I had done this sooner, it might have saved me some breakage and hair frustration. I also noticed when I washed my hair I didn't lose as much hair at all as I normally would. We'll see how this holds up, so long as I have a stylist to apply this I will continue to go to her for application.


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 8, 2013)

yodie said:


> Sorry to hear this. How is everything working?



Thanks, it's okay. I'm going to leave my hair alone for a bit and i may try it again to see if it was actually the treatment that caused me the set back.


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> I remember you said the stylist did too many flatiron passes on your hair and she didn't put enough treatment on the ends which probably caused them even more damage. This is why I don't let folks touch my hair anymore.  Smh. I am sorry you had a setback.



I did indeed, thanks for the support. I'm glad to see you suffered no damage. Thinking back i also started roller setting over summer and then stopped in October. I wonder if it's that the caused it. 

For now I have had my second treatment for about 5 weeks and its still hanging around although my hair is a lot frizzier than when i had the first treatment.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

MixedGirl sorry to hear about your setback on your beautiful hair, I hope you recover soon. I doubt rollersetting caused the breakage, unless you are doing it wrong and i can't imagine you doing that.

Brittster wouldn't it be cheaper to purchase the product and use it at home rather than going to the salon. I'm just saying it could prove way more economical for you.


----------



## Shelew (Nov 8, 2013)

I checked out my length after MixedGirl said she had a setback. Glad to report that after my last treatment my scissor happy stylist left my hair at number 1 on my length shirt, it actually has grew  to number 3 which is 2 inches after ten weeks. So I will keep on trucking along with the treatment. Time to get another. I was able to go a little longer last time but not this time.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 8, 2013)

Thats great Shelew, that means you have also retained the growth you got ove 10 weeks


----------



## Britt (Nov 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> @MixedGirl sorry to hear about your setback on your beautiful hair, I hope you recover soon. I doubt rollersetting caused the breakage, unless you are doing it wrong and i can't imagine you doing that.
> 
> @Brittster wouldn't it be cheaper to purchase the product and use it at home rather than going to the salon. I'm just saying it could prove way more economical for you.



PureSilver, yeahhhh it would be cheaper I don't really feel like doing it myself though.. we'll see how often I need to do it. I figure if this is something I'd do as a long term thing then I'd probably look into doing it myself.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 9, 2013)

Brittster. i forget.....are you natural, relaxed or transitioning?


----------



## Britt (Nov 9, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> @Brittster. i forget.....are you natural, relaxed or transitioning?


TopShelf I'm transitioning, almost 8.5 months post.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh no another thing I'm interested in 
I'm a possible transitioner
Anyone know any salons that do this in NYC?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shelew (Nov 10, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Oh no another thing I'm interested in I'm a possible transitioner Anyone know any salons that do this in NYC?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



If you go on the Design Essential locator on their website and select professional services only and put in your zip, that will give you a start. Then you can call those and ask if they do the treatment. That is how I found mine.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 11, 2013)

I got the Silkening Spray from Payne's BSS. (I'm texlaxed, 18-ish wks post) It stayed straight for 10 days. I had to touch up my roots once and used a dry shampoo (Oscar Blandi) cuz my hair is fine and any type of oil makes it stringy. Even before the board, I washed 2x/wk. 

Anyway, yeah, I liked it and will use again. And, for those still relaxing, the Silkening Spray contains the exact amino acid that gets depleted during a relaxer (cystine or cystEine, I always get them confused).


----------



## neet4 (Nov 18, 2013)

I wanted to add my review.  I got the DE transitioning treatment 3 weeks ago and I love it.  I also did the treatment on both of my daughters who are natural.  

I like to wear my hair straight most of the time but had to stop getting relaxers a few years ago.  When I would press my hair myself, it would revert within a day or so.  I have not had problems with reversion with this treatment.    My 14 year old wants to wear her hair straight but I didn't want to give her a relaxer or continue to get blowouts at the salon.  After 2 weeks, she is still loving the treatment.  My 10 year old has very thick hair with major shrinkage and lots of tangles.  I am happy to have this treatment to help manage her hair.  Wash day was so much better today.

I'll continue to do the treatment as long as I can find a way to purchase it.  I just hope there will be no negative effects and that it doesn't end up like that product Debbie Allen put in her daughter's hair in that infomercial a long time ago.  I can't remember the name of it.

ETA:  COPA was the name of the product that Debbie Allen endorsed and used on her daughter's hair a few years ago.


----------



## Shelew (Nov 18, 2013)

I am trying to decide if I want to buy mousse and give myself the transition mousse treatment or head on to the salon. For those that went to the salon first then decided to do it on your own, how do you compare the results. I am not sure if doing it on my own will be silky but don't want to give the salon the steep price. Thoughts?


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 18, 2013)

Shelew i used the treatment at home and i'm somewhat baffhand at getting salon results. I followed the youtube video with a slight variation as i did not have all the products that were used and my hair was shiny and silky. I was amazed. I could never afford the salon because i love being in control of my own hair and what is being done to it. Only for a relaxer will i go to the salon and i must have 100% trust in who is doing my hair. 

If you intend to purchase you can may find the best prices on Ebay. Let me know how it turns out for you. BTW i'm currently natural.


----------



## Shelew (Nov 18, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> thanks! It's good to hear that you are getting the silky results on your own. I do not want to give that up by doing my home version


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 21, 2013)

Did anyone experience hair color lightening with the transition mousse?

Last time I used it, my hair wasn't colored, so I couldn't say. This time I want to color my hair beforehand.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2013)

So I am going to take the plunge and go to the salon this coming Sat and have it done. The  specialist charges $150 and my plan is to see if it agrees with my hair and then continue to do it on my own. My coworker currently does it and I LOVE the way her hair looks when she comes back from a wash and set. Her hair is fine like mine and it always looks so healthy.


----------



## yodie (Nov 23, 2013)

TopShelf, your coworker is able to get a good wash and set with this treatment? Anyone else able to et their hair on rollers? I haven't had much luck, but I haven't been practicing either. I purchased some curlformers. I'll try to use those at some point. Right now I'm successfully eliminating heat and DE made it all possible (smile)


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2013)

My hair is still quite kinky. I'm sitting in the salon now getting a wash n set but there is no way I'd be able to not hv my roots blown. Today I'll tell the stylist to just lightly blow my roots. I think as you use the treatment and time passes it prob straightens your hair a lot more. I know my first wash after I got the treatment my hair was a breeze to comb through. Isn't the treatment supposed to wear off with each wash? I think that's the case bc with my first wash and my second wash I could still smell it faintly -  not a chemical smell though - but a smell nonetheless. 

Anywho, I plan on seeing the stylist in due time for another treatment. She said I could wait 12 wks ---- ummmm, nah, I plan on getting this done again in prob another 4 wks. 

TopShelf, I hope it turns out well for you! I'm sure you'll keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2013)

yodie, how do u wear your hair if you don't use heat? Do u do wet braid outs/twist outs and sit under a dryer? I'm gonna try that soon

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2013)

yodie said:


> TopShelf, your coworker is able to get a good wash and set with this treatment? Anyone else able to et their hair on rollers? I haven't had much luck, but I haven't been practicing either. I purchased some curlformers. I'll try to use those at some point. Right now I'm successfully eliminating heat and DE made it all possible (smile)



Yes but she has it done at the salon


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2013)

Brittster said:


> Anywho, I plan on seeing the stylist in due time for another treatment. She said I could wait 12 wks ---- ummmm, nah, I plan on getting this done again in prob another 4 wks.




what will be your total turn around time?


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> what will be your total turn around time?



I'm at week 4, I plan to go in 4 more weeks - 8 wks this go around. I looked at my hair after the hairdresser rinsed out my DC and it looks back to normal. When I first got the treatment my hair felt a bit more 'relaxed' in terms of the way it was easier to comb and manage when wet. IMO, my wet hair today looks no different than before I went in for the treatment. I've been using heat once a week since I've gotten it tho. My hair will be 'trained' to some degree.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Nov 23, 2013)

Brittster said:


> yodie, how do u wear your hair if you don't use heat? Do u do wet braid outs/twist outs and sit under a dryer? I'm gonna try that soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I used to wear my hair straight but now I do Zumba alot, so I wash (Wen), flat twist it (mango butter and sometimes a little argan oil on top) air dry and I pin it up in a chignon.  The mango butter makes my hair feel great.


----------



## yodie (Nov 23, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> what will be your total turn around time?



This treatment never lasts 12 weeks for me. I aways have to touch up at around eight or nine weeks.


----------



## yodie (Nov 23, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> Yes but she has it done at the salon



Does she have DE on top of a relaxer? It would be nice to find a stylist that knew how to use curlformers.


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2013)

yodie said:


> I used to wear my hair straight but now I do Zumba alot, so I wash (Wen), flat twist it (mango butter and sometimes a little argan oil on top) air dry and I pin it up in a chignon.  The mango butter makes my hair feel great.



Ohhhh this sounds cute! So u flat twist pretty often.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2013)

yodie said:


> Does she have DE on top of a relaxer? It would be nice to find a stylist that knew how to use curlformers.



no, she is all natural


----------



## Britt (Nov 23, 2013)

TopShelf when u get the treatment and u do ur first wash, you'll def be able to tell that something was applied to ur hair, you'll feel a coating of some sort - at least I did. The stylist told me that's to be expected.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Nov 23, 2013)

Brittster said:


> Ohhhh this sounds cute! So u flat twist pretty often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I've been doing this for a little over a month now and I love that my hair is getting a break from all the heat.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 30, 2013)

i am still at the salon and she just put the mousse in my hair. i have no plans on returning. she was late, has both of her children with her and she was rough combing the product through. i brought my own Jumbo rake for her to use for detangling but i should have also brought my rat tail seamless comb. 

ok! From now on i will ONLY DIY! 
my hair came out great BUT........she was uber rough during the wash, blowdry, and burned me quite a few times. i felt that there were too many passes on the initial flat iron. the brush she used to blowdry tore up my scalp and was pulling out my hair.

on the 2nd round of flat ironing we hada disagreement because i asked her to only use 1 pass because the heat was going to be 450. her ridiculous reasoning was that my hair was high porosity and damaged so she needed to do more than one pass. Huh????? she started it with1 pass but i noticed that towards the end went back to 2 passes. i told her that my hair is fine and should straighten easily with the product now in it. she really tried to convince me but it was not happening.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

TopShelf I'm sorry you had such a difficult time getting through to your stylist. Seems she doesn't care about your hair's health because if your hair is "damaged" as she claims why make some many passes if it can easily straighten in 1 pass especially since you added the product. 

Girl i feel your pain and i'm upset for you so DIY next time save your money, time and less stress. I hope you get better results doing it yourself

HHG


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 30, 2013)

i will rotate the pics when i get home.

did i mention that she wanted to charge me $50 for the shampoo (12oz bottle )

and that she was taking pics of my hair from the back w/o asking


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

Didn't you tell her you ain't got no time for dat!  Your hair looks good just wish you had a better experience.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 30, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Didn't you tell her you ain't got no time for dat!  Your hair looks good just wish you had a better experience.



she insisted that i needed the poo and conditioner and that the product would be less effective if i used anything else. i said, "oh I'll just come back to you", to avoid any further discussion.

the icing was when aanother client who was relaxed told her she wanted to go natural and she told her not to because her hair is too thick and because she goes to the gym often


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> she insisted that i needed the poo and conditioner and that the product would be less effective if i used anything else. i said, "oh I'll just come back to you", to avoid any further discussion.
> 
> the icing was when another client who was relaxed told her she wanted to go natural and she told her not to because her hair is too thick and because she goes to the gym often



Girl, i can't even.......Just find yourself another stylist if you need the services of one; otherwise DIY. I will only go to my stylist for a relaxer.

Last saturday i relaxed my hair again and told my stylist that i would see her again in May; that is when i intend to get a touch up. Outside of a relaxer, i really don't need her services.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 6, 2013)

I washed my hair today with a sulfate free poo. My hair was easier to detangle but I also did a quick pre-poo, so I am not sure if that helped.


----------



## Shelew (Dec 7, 2013)

I washed my own hair today and not so great. Clumps of hair I think the relaxed portion coming out all in the shower. Really scary. I am kinda thinking maybe I should not use this system anymore. As it goes along, it is not as easy when it was first applied at week one. Sigh...so tired of hair issues! Hair can never seem to stop breaking sorry for ranting


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 7, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> I washed my hair today with a sulfate free poo. My hair was easier to detangle but I also did a quick pre-poo, so I am not sure if that helped.



Did the treatment loose your natural curl pattern TopShelf


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 7, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Did the treatment loose your natural curl pattern TopShelf



I actually felt like it gave me back more of my pattern. Its so hard to say because I dye my hair which already loosens the pattern and I have been using the flat iron, pretty faithfully for the past three months.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 7, 2013)

i got it done for the first time today , the process itself is pretty rough on the hair i didnt like that at all 
my hair smells now too 
i guess we'll see how it holds up


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 9, 2013)

I have decided to try use the shampoo and the silkening spray as part  of my straightening regimen. The bottle suggests to use the spray for at least 3 weeks for maximum strengthening.


----------



## Shelew (Dec 9, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> I have decided to try use the shampoo and the silkening spray as part  of my straightening regimen. The bottle suggests to use the spray for at least 3 weeks for maximum strengthening.



I have the silkening spray. I had it done at salon three times and it was great. This was before I had the mousse applied though. I tried it myself just before the mousse at home but I may have put too much because it made my hair hard and that did not happen at the salon. I don't have a good hand at doing my own hair lol. On the YouTube videos for DE the educator says if you have the mousse you won't need the spray. Would it be too much protein on your hair?


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 9, 2013)

Shelew said:


> I have the silkening spray. I had it done at salon three times and it was great. This was before I had the mousse applied though. I tried it myself just before the mousse at home but I may have put too much because it made my hair hard and that did not happen at the salon. I don't have a good hand at doing my own hair lol. On the YouTube videos for DE the educator says if you have the mousse you won't need the spray.* Would it be too much protein on your hair?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Do you mean using the treatment weekly? I am not sure if it will be too much protein for my hair but its worth a try (my hair is permanently dyed), especially since I deep condition weekly. I also plan on using my steamer again when I DC, so this should balance out the protein. My hair felt hard that night after I did the initial treatment and I was sweating ( i was in a club), and it was hard to comb for the rest of the week until I washed it.
> 
> Crossing fingers.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 16, 2013)

ok so the stylist that did the de treatment on me recommended the mizani thermasmooth system to wash my hair but the mizani thermasmooth poo has sulfates lol 
so what should shampoo should I use? 
i dont want to waste all that money by using a sulfate poo


----------



## Shelew (Dec 16, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> ok so the stylist that did the de treatment on me recommended the mizani thermasmooth system to wash my hair but the mizani thermasmooth poo has sulfates lol so what should shampoo should I use? i dont want to waste all that money by using a sulfate poo



I have been using the DE sulfate free poo that I bought when I first got the system. I have not used anything else. Was getting a little antsy though to try other stuff. I have some Wen in the cabinet calling my name lol   I am a recovering PJ so I moved to skin care products instead of hair now I am missing hair products lol


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 16, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> ok so the stylist that did the de treatment on me recommended the mizani thermasmooth system to wash my hair but the mizani thermasmooth poo has sulfates lol
> so what should shampoo should I use?
> i dont want to waste all that money by using a sulfate poo



I used the shea moisture retention shampoo.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2013)

Keracare sulphate free shampoo is really moisturizng and helps me detangle my 4b hair quickly when i was natural and its a good price of just $8


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 4, 2014)

How often are y'all getting the treatment done? Should I wait longer than 8 weeks? I don't want my hair to fall out or anything by doing it too frequently.


----------



## Shelew (Jan 4, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> How often are y'all getting the treatment done? Should I wait longer than 8 weeks? I don't want my hair to fall out or anything by doing it too frequently.



The first time was 9 weeks and the second time was 11 weeks. After the 11 week I said I would go sooner because the washing sessions were a little rough since I try to do them myself. I guess it just depends on our hair texture on how often we do them. My first stylist was going to do it at six weeks but I did not feel it needed that soon so I waited until 9 weeks


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually retouch between 8-10 weeks. I notice my hair gets harder to comb through and I start getting more breakage. No need to go thru that, so I try to retouch at 8 weeks, especially since I'm doing the treatment myself now.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Jan 5, 2014)

I usually do 9-11 weeks.....and 11 weeks is pushing it for me. Shelew is right, it depends on the texture of our hair as to how often. 

Quick question: Has anyone started using the transition mousse and then switched to the elongation mousse. I started with the transition mousse and got it retouched twice. I then switched to the elongation mousse and experience some shedding that I didn't experience with the transition mousse. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jan 17, 2014)

I went to a new stylist today.  I was venting about my hair.  Been thinking about going back to the relaxer.  Don't know if it's being pregnant or what, but I just don't have fun with my hair anymore.  My styles don't seem to come out right.  And I don't have time or energy to end up disappointed.  Anywho, she suggested this treatment.  Off to watch the youtube videos.


----------



## neet4 (Jan 23, 2014)

What product are you all using as a moisturizer to keep the hair and from feeling dry in between washes?


----------



## Shelew (Jan 23, 2014)

neet4 said:


> What product are you all using as a moisturizer to keep the hair and from feeling dry in between washes?



Since I have been bunning this past month I have been using DE curl defining cream gel or mango and olive oil cream. But when I am wearing it down I try to maintain the silkiness. I use a few drops of DE silk serum and I will put either  a very tiny amount of almond oil or argan oil on my ends so not too much "moisture" going on with the serum or oil but it makes my swing last a little longer.


----------



## AllyMD (Feb 19, 2014)

Has anyone done the elongation treatment?  I'm not interested in wearing my hair straight, I just wanted my curls a little looser for easier care.  I'm already scheduled for my appt in March, but still looking for some reviews...


----------



## TRINITY05 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have used the elongation mousse twice but I am having mixed emotions about it as I have switched from the transition to the elongation mousse and experienced some breakage. Not sure if my hair just doesn't like the elongation mousse or switching caused the problem. 

I didn't have this problem in the beginning when I was getting the transition mousse.


----------



## yodie (Feb 23, 2014)

AllyMD said:


> Has anyone done the elongation treatment?  I'm not interested in wearing my hair straight, I just wanted my curls a little looser for easier care.  I'm already scheduled for my appt in March, but still looking for some reviews...



I use the transition mousse and I wear a twist out. I think you can get the same effect with the transition mousse.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, I agree.


----------



## Kiki28 (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the Design Essentials treatment done in a salon last month for $130. I like it but now I'm seeing ads for the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight. Does anyone know if it would be safe to use this on my hair in a couple of months? Or should I stick to the Design Essentials?


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey everyone! I got this done twice last year as some of you may know. Although I think it lead to my first ever set back.

I cba to write about it all again so read about it here:
http://mixed-hair.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/design-essentials-sts-has-caused-set.html


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 22, 2014)

TRINITY05 said:


> I have used the elongation mousse twice but I am having mixed emotions about it as I have switched from the transition to the elongation mousse and experienced some breakage. Not sure if my hair just doesn't like the elongation mousse or switching caused the problem.
> 
> I didn't have this problem in the beginning when I was getting the transition mousse.



I think I had the same issue, see my most above.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm going to do the transitioning mousse sometime next week. I will be back with pics. For the last 6 weeks, I've been working out at the gym 3+ times a week & I'm hoping this treatment will help my hair to blowdry sleeker  & combat reversion. We'll see...


----------



## TRINITY05 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think I figured out why I experienced the breakage. I was getting it done every 12 weeks and I think maybe I should have waited longer. I think getting it done every 12 weeks over processed my hair....but I'm still not sure. Anyway, I am going to stay away from the STS for a while until I get my hair back on track.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 5, 2014)

Dove56 thanks for the tips!  

I did my transitioning mousse treatment last night. It was a long process but I'm happy I did it. I'm just going to wear my hair in a wash & go today. I'm too tired to straighten it. Heres a pic of my hair still very wet (about 90%, it's still dripping) with leave in conditioner & mousse in it. I like how curly my hair still is following the treatment but the curls are elongated & detangling was a breeze. I didn't even need a comb which is monumental for me. Also the wave/curl pattern seems to be pretty consistent which also makes me happy.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

ManeStreet gosh lady your hair is so  Pretty.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 5, 2014)

So, was I the only one that got a mini set back from this?
I'm so unlucky haha.

You ladies have beautiful results btw


----------



## lovechemise (Apr 5, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Dove56 thanks for the tips!  I did my transitioning mousse treatment last night. It was a long process but I'm happy I did it. I'm just going to wear my hair in a wash & go today. I'm too tired to straighten it. Heres a pic of my hair still very wet (about 90%, it's still dripping) with leave in conditioner & mousse in it. I like how curly my hair still is following the treatment but the curls are elongated & detangling was a breeze. I didn't even need a comb which is monumental for me. Also the wave/curl pattern seems to be pretty consistent which also makes me happy.



Your hair is soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 5, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> So, was I the only one that got a mini set back from this? I'm so unlucky haha.  You ladies have beautiful results btw



Channy31

You are not the only one I got a mini setback too

You know it made my hair kinda rough and my hair is softer now and in better condition now that it's worn off erplexed 
Go figure 
Maybe it's a protein sensitivity ??? Who knows ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 5, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> Channy31
> 
> You are not the only one I got a mini setback too
> 
> ...



Interesting, Im not protein sensitive though.
My hair is better without it, and i now know how to get my hair just as shiny and sleek without the treatment.
Shame IO still have like £100 worth of it in my cupboard.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Dove56 thanks for the tips!
> 
> I did my transitioning mousse treatment last night. It was a long process but I'm happy I did it. I'm just going to wear my hair in a wash & go today. I'm too tired to straighten it. Heres a pic of my hair still very wet (about 90%, it's still dripping) with leave in conditioner & mousse in it. I like how curly my hair still is following the treatment but the curls are elongated & detangling was a breeze. I didn't even need a comb which is monumental for me. Also the wave/curl pattern seems to be pretty consistent which also makes me happy.     View attachment 253553



ManeStreet your hair is beautiful! It is an awesome treatment.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone use a different brand of shampoo when rinsing out the mousse..


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 28, 2014)

Any updates? My mom just got this and loves it. But I'm wondering about the long term effects (after months).


----------



## Britt (Aug 28, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Any updates? My mom just got this and loves it. But I'm wondering about the long term effects (after months).


 

I've only used this once and that was during my transition. I didn't feel the need to use it again afterwards. Now I'm fully natural and so far so good. I don't think I would get this treatment as I can manage my hair with ease and I wear it twist outs daily. I do plan to get my hair straightened every so often though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I've only used this once and that was during my transition. I didn't feel the need to use it again afterwards. Now I'm fully natural and so far so good. I don't think I would get this treatment as I can manage my hair with ease and I wear it twist outs daily. I do plan to get my hair straightened every so often though.


 Britt my mom is transitioning. Do you think this is a good long term solution? She will have to transition for a while (if she doesn't snap and go back.)

After using it, what was the reason you did not feel the need to use it again? Did you have any damage? Did your hair revert easily? Did it stay in the styles you wanted while using it (wearing it straight, etc)?


----------



## Britt (Aug 28, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> @Britt my mom is transitioning. Do you think this is a good long term solution? She will have to transition for a while (if she doesn't snap and go back.)
> 
> After using it, what was the reason you did not feel the need to use it again? Did you have any damage? Did your hair revert easily? Did it stay in the styles you wanted while using it (wearing it straight, etc)?


 
luckiestdestiny to be honest, Idk if it's a good long term solution. I got mine done I think around month 10 of my transition and I started to get Dominican rollersets n blow outs and I'd blow dry my own hair so essentially I was wearing my hair straight. Yes, my hair reverted from using the system. However, I received some heat damage from the few Dominican blow outs I got. I got this treatment b/c I didn't know how/felt overwhelmed with my transitioning hair. Looking back in hindsight, instead of trying to wear my hair straight, I would have started doing my braid outs earlier on in my transition. I didn't really see the real benefit of using this. It was good for when I got wash n sets and wore my hair straight and for when I'd blow dry my hair straight myself. As my transition continued I realized how much easier it was to handle my hair when I took the time to do my braid outs. I worked in 4 sections similar to how I handle my hair now. Also while transitioning, for the most part I'd wear my hair slicked back b/c it was easy. For me, I didn't see the need to keep using it when I realized that it wouldn't be in my best interest to keep trying to straighten my hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> @luckiestdestiny to be honest, Idk if it's a good long term solution. I got mine done I think around month 10 of my transition and I started to get Dominican rollersets n blow outs and I'd blow dry my own hair so essentially I was wearing my hair straight. Yes, my hair reverted from using the system. However, I received some heat damage from the few Dominican blow outs I got. I got this treatment b/c I didn't know how/felt overwhelmed with my transitioning hair. Looking back in hindsight, instead of trying to wear my hair straight, I would have started doing my braid outs earlier on in my transition. I didn't really see the real benefit of using this. It was good for when I got wash n sets and wore my hair straight and for when I'd blow dry my hair straight myself. As my transition continued I realized how much easier it was to handle my hair when I took the time to do my braid outs. I worked in 4 sections similar to how I handle my hair now. Also while transitioning, for the most part I'd wear my hair slicked back b/c it was easy. For me, I didn't see the need to keep using it when I realized that it wouldn't be in my best interest to keep trying to straighten my hair.


 

I see. In my mother's case she's going natural because she has to (and has lupus that is thinning her hair). She loves straight hair. I have convinced her to wear an occasional braid out, but she wants it straight most of the time and _definitely_ not frizzy. It's frustrating because I'm like ma c'mon I'm natural and I'm telling you to become friends with your frizz (I wear mine natural in braids, twists and of course also flat iron so I know my hair inside and out and how natural hair responds.) .

But she is not having it ..., or rather not having the frizz, so as I've looked into this before I reminded her about this but told her I'd do more research. Before I could, she jumped the gun and had it done. So with that said I think what you're saying is if she wears it straight, this may be good, but not for someone wanting to wear it curly all the time.  She is not to be reasoned with about wearing it curly most of the time. If she could keep the hair on her head she'd relax till kingdom come. But since listening to me, her hair is growing back, not breaking and is thickening up so she's open to growing it out (and has worked on that for the past five months). I don't know a better way. I got rid of my hair (relaxer) with grave's disease (thyroid). But hey I was more than willing to wear it natural and big chopped so I didn' have to go through his. She will definitely be the other way, she's going to be a straightened natural all the way.


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2014)

I still use the treatment.  I buy mine from an ebay vendor.  I don't really wear my hair straight, but what I still appreciate about the treatment is that it makes wash day a breeze, I  retain more length, and my hair doesn't revert that way it did when I didn't have the treatment.  It also gives me the option of wearing my hair straight if I want to. I plan to stick with it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 28, 2014)

yodie said:


> I still use the treatment. I buy mine from an ebay vendor. I don't really wear my hair straight, but what I still appreciate about the treatment is that it makes wash day a breeze, I retain more length, and my hair doesn't revert that way it did when I didn't have the treatment. It also gives me the option of wearing my hair straight if I want to. I plan to stick with it.


yodie  how long have you used the treatment and how much hair have you retained? I know you had problems with thinness and breakage before (at least I recall) before doing the treatment. Would you say that it is still a game changer for you


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2014)

luckiestdestiny.  I've used the treatment since 2013.  I had problems with being natural, trying to wear straight styles, and using heat.  My hair is fine, so all of that didn't work well for me. The treatment has been a godsend FOR ME.  Can't speak for anyone else. My hair can't take a relaxer, so, its the next best thing for me.  I don't wear alot of straight styles anymore, but even with a twist out, providing I use some heat to dry my hair and lightly manipulate it, the DE treatment keeps my hair manageable so that I don't have to use heat and/or manipulate it too much.  

I don't measure my hair but before the treatment the bangs/sides of my hair were to the top of my ear.  That same section is now below my chin.  I wear a lot of protective styles and leave my hair alone.  

I have found nothing negative about this treatment and will use it as long as they make it. 

My hair appears to be a lot dryer without this treatment and it breaks more when I wash and detangle.  

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 28, 2014)

yodie said:


> @luckiestdestiny. I've used the treatment since 2013. I had problems with being natural, trying to wear straight styles, and using heat. My hair is fine, so all of that didn't work well for me. The treatment has been a godsend FOR ME. Can't speak for anyone else. My hair can't take a relaxer, so, its the next best thing for me. I don't wear alot of straight styles anymore, but even with a twist out, providing I use some heat to dry my hair and lightly manipulate it, the DE treatment keeps my hair manageable so that I don't have to use heat and/or manipulate it too much.
> 
> I don't measure my hair but before the treatment the bangs/sides of my hair were to the top of my ear. That same section is now below my chin. I wear a lot of protective styles and leave my hair alone.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for this response. Very informative.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Aug 29, 2014)

I used the elongation mousse and my hair didn't like it but the transition mousse works just fine. I was getting the treatments every 3 months but it was thinning my hair so now I get it done every 6 months. I love this treatment!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 30, 2014)

TRINITY05 said:


> I used the elongation mousse and my hair didn't like it but the transition mousse works just fine. I was getting the treatments every 3 months but it was thinning my hair so now I get it done every 6 months. I love this treatment!


 
TRINITY05 was hair coming out from the roots or breaking to appear "thinner"? What do you think "helps" it to work every six months instead of every three? Do you think it's too strong for a three month application? Oh and how long does the transition mousse work for you (or rather how long does it last).


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 31, 2014)

I had my first treatment at the end of March and my second one yesterday.  I get the elongation treatment because I don't wear my hair straight; I use it to make my hair easier to wash and detangle.  I have it professionally done because I'm too lazy to do it myself, honestly.  Hair has always reverted back, so I'm happy.  I plan on continuing the treatment every 4 to 6 months as needed.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Aug 31, 2014)

was hair coming out from the roots or breaking to appear "thinner"? It just started shedding more than usual. 

What do you think "helps" it to work every six months instead of every three? Not sure, but after waiting six months, my hair responded very well.....less breakage. 

Do you think it's too strong for a three month application? I think it depends on your hair type. What may work for my hair may not work for someone else.  

Oh and how long does the transition mousse work for you (or rather how long does it last). It usually last about 16 weeks....depending on how often I wash and what products I use.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 26, 2014)

TRINITY05 said:


> Does anyone use a different brand of shampoo when rinsing out the mousse..


 TRINITY05 I only use the mousse.  The sulfate free poo, DC and leave-in are all different products; none of which are DE.  And my results are still glorious.


----------



## neet4 (Jan 14, 2015)

Where are you all purchasing this from?  I previously ordered the transitioning mousse from Ebay, but for the past month I have only seen the elongation mousse on there.


----------



## CrysMelis (Jan 15, 2015)

neet4 said:


> Where are you all purchasing this from?  I previously ordered the transitioning mousse from Ebay, but for the past month I have only seen the elongation mousse on there.



I have a local Rep who sells it to me for Beautician price.  Call the 800 # and see if anyone local to you is selling it.  You might get lucky neet4


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 4, 2015)

@yodie  I know this is old, but how did the use of DE go for you long-term.  I'm starting my research on similar systems.  Namely I want frizz reduction and humidity resistance.  Any other insights you can offer on its use?


yodie said:


> I have the treatment and I absolutely LOVE it and would NOT be without it.
> I'm one of those that can't wear relaxers and I don't like wearing natural styles 100% of the time.
> 
> My stylist charges too much, in my opinion, but overall I'm very pleased with the treatment.
> ...


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 4, 2015)

Dove56 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Anyhoo, the treatment turned out just fine and my hair is looking like a bag o'money it's so blingy and shiny so I am happy again! It lookeths and feeleths like silk lol.
> 
> I used the DE Sulfate Free shampoo on the second wash, Silk Elements Argan Mask, Living Proof Prime Style Extender (Best styling product in all the Earth) and Living Proof oil/silicone free serum.  YASSSS!!!! Humidity proof woot woot!


@Dove56 this is old, but how did you maintain your hair after the treatment?  What did you use to moisturize it between washings? How often did you wash?  Thanks


----------



## imsovain (Nov 4, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a stylist in the DC or MD area that does this?


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 4, 2015)

imsovain said:


> Can anyone recommend a stylist in the DC or MD area that does this?


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone still using this? I'm debating on this or the Basic hair care system treatment


----------

